# Please help a special needs girl in Wisconsin



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

There's a young rat, about five weeks old, in a pet store. She shakes uncontrolably, although she eats and drinks normally. I can't take another pet right now, but would someone be willing to give her a home? I would even pay her buying price and the gas to pick her up


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah shame, really hope someone can help.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

could her shaking be the result of something contageous?


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

If she was healthy, but just shaking, I wouldn't mind taking her, but I wouldn't want my girls to catch something.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't be absolutely positive beyond doubt that she's not contageous, but her eyes are clear and she is apparently eating and drinking normally. I saw her climb up on a hut on her own. It could be just a nerve condition. Would there be a way to know for sure?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

A vet check and a successful quarantine.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Update: I was able to reach a friend of mine. I met her at the vet, and we discovered our rats were both in for surgery on the same day. She will take her and give her a very good home. I wish I could have taken the little girl myself, but it feels so good to know she'll be safe and get the medical care she obviously needs. I know a rat like her would almost certainly not be bought as a pet, and she'd never get vet care at the store.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Happy ending after all. Great news!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

So happy to hear she'll have a home


----------

